# EVERYONE--- PLEASE WISH TOM A HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2010)

Tom's Birthday is hidden in his profile, so the birthday fairy didn't know it is his birthday TODAY!!!

Tom has recently joined the forum this year, however, he is one of the highest posting members TFO has! His information, guidance, knowledge, drive, motivation, willingness to succeed, and passion has influenced us all!

So lets please all celebrate this wonderful day and wish Tom a Happy Birthday!!!

Tom--- Thank you for always being there, helping me, guiding me, and being such a great friend and mentor. I am very thankful to live only 5 minutes from you!

Your dear friend,
Cory


----------



## Missy (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isa (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom!! I wish you an amazing day  Enjoy!


----------



## ekm5015 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy bday


----------



## Neal (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you go Tom. Happy B-day


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom! And many more to come!!

teri


----------



## Laura (Sep 2, 2010)

A Big Sulcata High Five!!!! hope you have a great one! 
What are you hiding?!?!? hmmmmm


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Sep 2, 2010)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!
Have a great day


----------



## terryo (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy, happy birthday Tom. Cory, I am so jealous of you living so near Tom. But then again, he's lucky because I would always be hounding him with questions, and wanting to see his torts all the time.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah! Whenever Cory wants to play with big sulcatas...it's off to Tom's! When Tom wants to hang with a Galap...it's off to Cory's! And I only live 30 miles away...


----------



## Becki (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Tom! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Tom. We are blessed to have you here. Hope You have a wonderful day!


----------



## wpk (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## -JM (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Tom!


----------



## chadk (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy b-day Tom!

And Cory... get a room....


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2010)

Do I have to?
OK then happy B day.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom 

Danny


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 2, 2010)

chadk said:


> And Cory... get a room....



haha


----------



## Annieski (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day Tom!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 2, 2010)

View attachment 5807
Happy Birthday, Enjoy It


----------



## Candy (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom. What are you going to be doing today, anything special?


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom...Thanks for all your help. Your awesome!!!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom!


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW! Thanks everyone... except Neal.

I was so busy today, that I didn't have more than a few minutes on the forum. I can't begin to explain how enriched my life has been because of this forum and the people who participate in it. My tortoises are healthier and better cared for than ever... I have finally raised not one, but THREE smooth sulcatas after 20 years of trying and failing... I have several new friends as a direct result of this forum (including the much-too-kind Cory)(I didn't realize I was his mentor. I thought we were equals, swapping tortoise talk)... I feel useful because I'm able to give the help that I wish I had gotten so many years ago... Tyler let me sell off thousands of excess roaches (Good Lord, I didn't know what I was going to do with them all. Thanks again, my friend.)... I got to meet Maggie, in person... I discovered Burmese Stars, my next tortoise adventure... 

I could go on and on (and I usually do), but thanks to you all for giving me so much. I enjoy and appreciate all of you every day. And a special thanks to Josh for making it all possible.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tom.
Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## pinpin (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 5, 2010)

Darn I'm late, Hope you had a great Day!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Tom


----------

